# whiskey in plastic bottles



## blue suede shoes

I can't seem to find where this question has been previously addressed here, so here goes. Several years ago during the holidays I purchased some Seagrams whiskey in plastic bottles. I prefer glass bottles, but I didn't think much more of it then as the store only had plastic bottles and I had planned on giving these away as gifts very soon. Well, I still have them unopened, and I was wondering, does the whiskey break down the plastic causing the whiskey to taste bad or become undrinkable after a period of time, or does plastic hold up as well as glass? Thanks for your input.


----------



## JerseyJohn

I've had 1.75L bottles of VO in plastic, but I confess I've never had them long enough to notice any change in taste (I like Manhattans and Fort Points).


----------



## Langham

I would think Seagrams may have given some thought to that possibility, but you never know. I have to say, I've never seen whisky (or any other spirits) sold in plastic bottles, or even wine, other than very cheap stuff in France.


----------



## salgy

The shelf-life vs qualtiy question depends on the plastic... Looking at the recycling number on the bottom will help you determine the make up if the bottle (PETE, HDPE, LDPE, etc)... knowing the make up, you can google the long term storage expectations of that plastic... Not all plastic behaves the same


----------



## Sese

May I add a question please?
If one needed to carry some good whiskey around, what would be the best *absolutely tight* and *neutral* tasting containers to carry it in? Like half a bottle sized maybe or a bit smaller? Is there maybe any gentlemen's standard that will not leak at all?


----------



## Langham

Sese said:


> May I add a question please?
> If one needed to carry some good whiskey around, what would be the best *absolutely tight* and *neutral* tasting containers to carry it in? Like half a bottle sized maybe or a bit smaller? Is there maybe any gentlemen's standard that will not leak at all?


The usual way is a hip-flask, although these are normally less than half-bottle in capacity. They are not always absolutely tight, either - this depends on the cork inside the screw top. Their virtue is that they fit unobtrusively into a jacket pocket.


----------



## Sese

Okay got the point...
So is there a special manufacturer where, let's say for a horse race, one would obtain his flask for the laphroaig quarter cask from please?


----------



## Canadian

Back when I was a drinking man and had had a spectacular night, I would sneak in a mickey of something in my briefcase while I was at university. Mickeys tend to be in plastic bottles. That's a half bottle, and my favorite was various types of grappa. As to whether or not the plastic degraded or imparted a taste into the liquor, I suspect that the taste of the liquor would overpower the taste of the plastic.



Tom


----------

